# Wireless Router Problem



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Trying to set my son's laptop up on wireless router.

It says i'm connected, & have strong signal. However it won't let us load any web pages. Anybody got a solution?

Thanking you.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I cant help Paul but I have to say that setting up my home wireless network was the most frustrating half day of my life! I hated it, in the end I was on the phone to the Linkseys helpdesk for about 2 hours solid, they did manage to guide me through it but it wasnt easy....









Sorry ..


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

if its a secure connection has it asked for a network key?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mine was dead easy, the laptop came with a wireless thingy built in it and I just plugged the netgear router into my ntl cable modem and bingo! It worked 1st time no problem.

the only thing is my neighbour told me it's not secure and he gets a better signal using my connection than he does with his secure BT connection









I haven't got a clue how to secure it, must find the instructions!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> the only thing is my neighbour told me it's not secure and he gets a better signal using my connection than he does with his secure BT connection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sooner the better, what about the other neighbours that haven't told you they are using it. Never know what websites your ISP thinks you are browsing


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Russ said:


> if its a secure connection has it asked for a network key?


I had the same problem recently when I installed a new wireless device on my pc. Strong signal, good connection but no browsing. I had to get BT to look at it (which they did by remote controlling my pc from India) and it was the network key.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What router is it Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

A nightmare







of a device. The only time I have had to get a man in









Not that's of much help to you


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> What router is it Paul


Apple.

still got it from when i had an Apple laptop. Worked with PCs in past.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have you tried connecting to the router, via the IP address to see if it's got all the correct passwords for the Broadband \ ADSL connection


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Have you tried connecting to the router, via the IP address to see if it's got all the correct passwords for the Broadband \ ADSL connection


The router recognises the laptop ok, & I have renewed the IP address a few times. If that's not what you mean Phil, you'll have to talk more on thicky terms


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Have you got another computer connected to the router as well? If so can you connect to that one from the laptop? This will tell us if you have a local network at least and that you should look at the adsl/cable interface.

Can you bring up the status page on the router from the laptop? Try connecting to the usual ip numbers in your browser e.g. 192.168.1.1, 192.168.100.1, 192.168.2.1 etc.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Russ said:


> if its a secure connection has it asked for a network key?


Says not secure at moment.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

As per Murph's suggestion above, can you access your router's homepage? (IP address could also be 192.168.1.254)

If so, are you using a firewall or all in one antivirus/antispam/firewall?

If so, check that it hasn't accidentally been set to block your browser from accessing the internet.

My mum managed to get Norton to do that on her PC a few weeks ago, took me a while to work out what she'd done.

Symptoms were I.E. refusing to display web pages, but the router's stats page said it had a connection to the internet, and MSN Messenger was working fine, so the problem could only be with I.E., rather than the router.

Edit, for the avoidance of doubt, I do not live with my parents, although the above reads like I do


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You need to do a few more diagnostics as others have suggested in order to establish where the problem lies.

Try typing the following at a command prompt and see what information you get back:

_netsh diag ping adapter 2_

N.B. The adapter number may vary depending on your computer setup and how many network cards it has. Probably the wired ethernet connection (if you have one) will be adapter 1 and the wireless card will be adapter 2.

This command automatically will send pings to what it believes are the relevant devices on your network as follows:

1. The "default gateway": This is where external network requests go, like requests to get out to the Internet for example. This should be the IP address of your router.

2. The "DHCP Server": This is where your computer gets its IP address from if it doesn't have a static one. This may well also be the IP address of your router.

3. The "DNS Server": This is where IP addresses get converted to names like www.mywebsite.com for example. Your router may well do this too, so again, the IP address will that of your router.

4. The WINS Server": This is Windows' version of DNS. You probably wont see an entry for this unless you have WINS set up on another computer somewhere.

5. Your own "IP address": Lastly, the command will get your compter to ping its own IP address.

If one of these doesn't respond, that's likely where the problem is. The IP address revealed in 5. needs to be in the same subnet (that is the same address range) as that of the router.

Hope that helps.

If the above command doesn't work on your computer, try typing _ipconfig /all_ which will reveal the IP addresses of each of the devices described and which you can ping manually one by one if necessary.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The latest issue of Computer Active magazine has wireless networks as its main feature. Their articles are usually written in good plain English.

Julian L


----------

